# hey man, what are you drinkin'?



## katietilley (Feb 12, 2006)

its such a nice night out, I'm enjoying a nice red Kendall Jackson.. what are you drinking? just wondering...


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Agua... Nothin else here.. sure could do with a Newkie Brown though.. help me sleep tonight.. damn 9AM classes...


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Edgewood Malbec '98


----------



## FpDoc77 (Nov 30, 2005)

A crappy chardonnay. But hey it does the job.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2006)

Had a Killian's Red with my Pizza. Thinking about either some Maker's Mark, or Woodfords Reserve for a night cap to go with a nice little BPC!!


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

"White Man Can Hop"

link to this great beer

http://ranwaldo.blogspot.com/


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

A couple of bottles on my home brew 

Stacey


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Water on tap over here . I'm in my cutting phase


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Stoli and 7.....no hangovers, ever......


----------



## katietilley (Feb 12, 2006)

FpDoc77 said:


> A crappy chardonnay. But hey it does the job.


you deserve better


----------



## FpDoc77 (Nov 30, 2005)

katietilley said:


> you deserve better


Come on over...ill share a ramon allones and you can share that Kendall.


----------



## katietilley (Feb 12, 2006)

FpDoc77 said:


> Come on over...ill share a ramon allones and you can share that Kendall.


sorry babe, last sips of kendall are already in the glass. next time.


----------



## FpDoc77 (Nov 30, 2005)

katietilley said:


> sorry babe, last sips of kendall are already in the glass. next time.


Thats a shame. Next time.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Oban.. on the rocks.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Skyy and 7


----------



## katietilley (Feb 12, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Oban.. on the rocks.


o-ban? oh-man! sounds nice! lol!
thats whiskey right?


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

I am about to go sit on my back patio in So. Florida, where believe it or not, it's 43°F with a windchill factor of 39°F...this is not what I moved here for...this weather belongs in Cleveland not Florida...however, in the interests of keeping warm I am going to imbibe either some Ron Zapaca Centenario Veinte Tres Anos, or some Diplomatico Reserva Exclusiva (both rums) depending on what my mood is by the time I go downstairs, and fire up an Avo LE 05 gifted to me by a great cigar store manager...


----------



## billysglitch (Jun 23, 2005)

Harp with a Hemingway Best Seller, and deciding if I need another.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Done with my Stoli until tomorrow....wait, it's tomorrow now!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Glass of homemade Red wine.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

I can't be the only person at work having a water, damn. I'll just have to lie and say I'm enjoying an Aventinus doppelbock.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm enjoy a Diet Coke straight up. Splenda, and no sugar.


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

i, also, am at work - so, i'm with my bourbon-swilling bud, ky_toker and am drinking water...


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

Right now, I am drinking water. Last night, it was homebrew. Tonight it will be way too much of whatever we decide to drink. It is Valentines day, and I am taking 2 girls out. The goal is to get hammered enough to not care about the bar tab.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Right now I'm drinking an cup of Earl Grey tea. Tonight I'll be popping a bottle of Jacob's Creek Pinot Champagne for V-Day.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

cameroncouch02 said:


> I'm enjoy a Diet Coke straight up. Splenda, and no sugar.


Slow down there mister! Nice drink though.



thebiglebowski said:


> i, also, am at work - so, i'm with my bourbon-swilling bud, ky_toker and am drinking water...


Hey man, thanks for the company. Mine has subtle hints of 2 week old filter with a nice metalic bite on the palate.


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

ky toker said:


> Slow down there mister! Nice drink though.
> 
> Hey man, thanks for the company. Mine has subtle hints of 2 week old filter with a nice metalic bite on the palate.


ah, the saucy bouquet of office bottled water? mine, while not quite a metallic bite, does display the barest hints of flint and nickel... would do better with a few hours of age on it...

cheers!


----------



## Hoppy (Sep 21, 2005)

Just opened a bottle of home brew. An IIPA at 9%. Been in the bottle for 14 months. Tasting more like a barley wine. GOOD STUFF!!!!.......but I only have one bottle left of this batch.


----------



## katietilley (Feb 12, 2006)

Jeff said:


> Right now I'm drinking an cup of Earl Grey tea. Tonight I'll be popping a bottle of Jacob's Creek Pinot Champagne for V-Day.


hey, i couldn't believe it when i just read that! thats what *I'm* drinking tonight for Valentines! 
Jacob's Creek Chardonnay Pinot Noit Brut!
Happy Valentines!
Cheers!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

After my game, I think I might have a little Stoli.....


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Had a few Coronas and some Steak Tips for dinner.


----------



## katietilley (Feb 12, 2006)

katietilley said:


> hey, i couldn't believe it when i just read that! thats what *I'm* drinking tonight for Valentines!
> Jacob's Creek Chardonnay Pinot Noit Brut!
> Happy Valentines!
> Cheers!


and that bottle was too small..??... (some screw up at the factory I think) ! good thing I have another on ice :al 
katietilley


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Marques Casa de Concha - 2003 Cabernet Sav.

This bottle is so damn good! Almost everything I look for in a good Cab! Sweet tannins, solid body of blackberry and boysenberry , and a wonderful lingering smooth finish!! Can't find better for the $$$ Sharing it with the wife makes it even better!!


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> After my game, I think I might have a little Stoli.....


I thought you were a Skyy fan, what's with all this Stoli stuff?


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

katietilley said:


> hey, i couldn't believe it when i just read that! thats what *I'm* drinking tonight for Valentines!
> Jacob's Creek Chardonnay Pinot Noit Brut!
> Happy Valentines!
> Cheers!


So how did you like it? I thought it was excellent and would certainly buy it again. 

​


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

Two shots of Bombay Saphire with some tonic water upon coming home from a long meeting between the Union and the Company. Followed up later by a nice glass of Buchanan's Scotch with a tad of water. Nightcap of Maker's Mark with a tad of Orange juice. I don't know if it is a good idea to wash down my blood pressure pills with MM, but what the hell . . .


----------



## katietilley (Feb 12, 2006)

Jeff said:


> So how did you like it? I thought it was excellent and would certainly buy it again.
> 
> ​


Yes, thats the stuff! 
I liked it very much (perhaps too much). I don't usually drink a champagne but like to have a bottle or 2 around for special days (like mondays, tuesdays etc ).
katie


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

ky toker said:


> Slow down there mister! Nice drink though.


Should have seen it man. It got crazier as the night went on. I swtiched to a Large Cherry Limeade from Sonic for work.


----------



## bigALemos (Jun 1, 2005)

good old even williams, never fails


----------



## cadillac cracker (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm sippin some Hennessy With a Cusano 18...great combo!


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Strange combo, a Maryland Sangria. MD court ruled that local wineries cant sell to restaruants. Which menas the death to some good places. I am drinking the Sangria and waiting for my brother in law and father in law to come over so I can smoke a Bolivar Churchill and a CAO MX 2. YUM


----------

